# North side of my yard grass not growing.



## Sagatron70 (Sep 28, 2021)

Should I be throwing down a "fine fescue" on the north side of my perennial rye lawn? I've read it does better in the shade but not sure it's going to blend with my rye. I've got what I think is clumping fescue growing there now. I don't know how I'm going to tackle that issue.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd try tall fescue first. I'm not a fine fescue fan. I have a good bit of fine fescue in my yard that I'm always fighting to replace.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How much sunlight does the problem area get? Is it shaded from the house or trees? Trees are tougher on grass because they suck moisture out of the lawn.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Most fescue grasses and all ryegrass are clumping bunch grasses.

The exceptions are creeping red fescue and RTF (rhizomatous tall fescue). Creeping red fescue is one of the fine fescues - an excellent shade grass, but not very heat tolerant. The other fine fescues are Chewings, hard and sheep - all clumping grasses. Chewings is the most shade tolerant, but not very good at anything else. Hard and sheep fescue are the most drought tolerant of the fine fescues.

Ryegrass is not shade tolerant and not good at much except quick germination. It is short lived and not very heat or drought tolerant either.


----------



## Sagatron70 (Sep 28, 2021)

bernstem said:


> How much sunlight does the problem area get? Is it shaded from the house or trees? Trees are tougher on grass because they suck moisture out of the lawn.


Is there a way to measure how much sunlight an area is getting? Honest question I'm still learning. I doesn't seem to be getting much sun at all and is shaded by my house.


----------



## Sagatron70 (Sep 28, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> I'd try tall fescue first. I'm not a fine fescue fan. I have a good bit of fine fescue in my yard that I'm always fighting to replace.


I'm on it I thank you!!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sagatron70 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > How much sunlight does the problem area get? Is it shaded from the house or trees? Trees are tougher on grass because they suck moisture out of the lawn.
> ...


Sun during the growing season is what you need to be concerned with. In Ohio, I'm guessing that is April to October. Full sun is 6 hours or more per day. Part sun/shade is 2-6 hours. Full shade is less than 2 hours.

Most tall fescue cultivars are somewhat shade tolerant, but not as shade tolerant as the fine fescues.


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

You could get one of these to measure sunlight. I think you can probably find an article that would tell you minimum dli requirements for tttf or kbg but my guess would be around 10-15 in the growing season.

https://www.specmeters.com/lightmeters/dli100/


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Sagatron70 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > How much sunlight does the problem area get? Is it shaded from the house or trees? Trees are tougher on grass because they suck moisture out of the lawn.
> ...


You can just eyeball the amount of sun. I ask about sun because often the north side of the lawn is shaded nealy all day by the house and trees. If that is the case, then you will have trouble growing PRG. Generally, TTTF, KBG, and PRG like 4+ hours of sun per day to be happy. They really need 6+ hours to thrive. If you have less then 2 hours of sunlight per day then you should look into shade tolerant grasses (Fine Fescues being one) or planting a shade garden.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

bernstem said:


> *planting a shade garden.*


This is what I did in my small side yard. Zero direct sun. So I built a stone walkway from a variety of stone, rocks and pebbles with some shade-loving plants. Other than raking leaves in the Fall it's nearly zero maintenance.


----------

